

Intel 8080 emulator created in Lua running inside Garry's Mod - ukdm
http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1117587-Gmod-Gameboy-and-Intel-8080-emulators.

======
anshargal
Would be great to see some real computers inside computer games. No more
solving crappy puzzles to hack a terminal.

------
flexd
That is ridiculously cool! I'm always amazed to see how people are creative
like this.

------
kordless
Man, you suck at Space Invaders.

